# This is what my stallion used to look like. . .



## Lexi (Feb 12, 2007)

We are entering this stallion in a show in March . . our first show!! This is what he used to look like in the show ring. . .







This is him now!!






Yikes! I think I'm gonna hire someone to clip him!!



:


----------



## MiniaturePrincess429 (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG, call the animal control, your not alowed to have bears as pets with out a permit !!!! Wow what a bunch of fuzzies!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Feb 12, 2007)

Forgive my chuckles...it never ceases to amaze me what lies beneath the buffalo fur!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Feb 13, 2007)

That's a cute way to show the difference.



Most of the time we see the shaggy picture first. Loved that you did it the other way around.

It's always amazing to see what a difference a haircut can make. I'm soooo anxious to clip my guys and see what they look like this year.


----------



## maplegum (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh I just love his Tina Turner hair !


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Feb 13, 2007)

:new_shocked: all i could say was OMG!!! :new_shocked: hard to believe that is the same horse - mine get shaggy but i can still tell who they are :bgrin


----------



## chandab (Feb 13, 2007)

maplegum said:


> Oh I just love his Tina Turner hair !


OMG... I just showed my husband the picture and those were his exact words. :lol:


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 13, 2007)

I just love the before and after pics

you have a beautiful stallion there I'm sure you can't wait to see him too although I gotta admit he is quite cute with his woolies too

Lori


----------



## Star (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow, that's quite a difference. I'm sure you can't wait to clip him again


----------



## tracerace (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks for the laugh...that was so funny! It would be great if we humans could clean up that well, eh?


----------



## TTF (Feb 15, 2007)

:risa_suelos: :new_shocked: Well, you definitely don't have to worry about your horse being cold!!!

Triple's not even that bad! But then again, we clipped his head in November to fit him for a harness..


----------

